# [X11/FVWM] fvwm-arsen-200405

## arsen

Ostanimi czasy sporo userów dawało mi znać w mailach oraz pm-ach na forum o udostępnienie mojej najnowszej konfiguracji fvwm. Dziś skonczyłem porządkować konfig.

Archiwum można sciągnać tu: fvwm-arsen-200405

po sciągnięciu wystarczy rozpakowac to archiwum do katalogu domowego, następnie należy skopiowac ~/.fvwm/pliki/.Xresources bezpośrednio do katalogu domowego. .Xresources trzyma konfiguracje do terminala rxvt-unicode, jest to podstawowy terminal w mojej konfiguracji.

Następnie co warto mieć w systemie by ten konfig działał w 100%

```

x11-terms/rxvt-unicode - jak już wspomniałem podstawowy terminal w konfiguracji.

x11-misc/habak - umożliwia ustawienie tapety na pulpicie.

app-text/html2text - między innymi dzięki niemu można sprawdzać bierzący program telewizyjny (alt + t)

net-ftp/lftp - umożliwia działanie skryptu do wysyłania automatycznie screenshotów na wybrany serwer.

media-fonts/corefonts - czcionki systemowe.

```

Konfiguracja jest użyteczna, praktycznie bez myszy idzie się obejść, szczegóły w komentarzach fvwm2rc

A wygląda to tak:

screenshot 1

screenshot 2

----------

## kranked

Wygląda..........SUPER  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Żeby tylko konfiguracja FVWM nie była taka hmm.....nie przystępna  :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Wygląda..........SUPER  
> 
> Żeby tylko konfiguracja FVWM nie była taka hmm.....nie przystępna 

 

Do tego trzeba się tylko przyzwyczaić  :Very Happy: 

----------

## keman

Ano szkoda, chciałem sie na niego przesiąśc z XFce4, ale jednak ta konfiguracja, strasznie mnie męczy...

No cóż, może jeszcze poprobuje  :Smile: 

A screeny, fakt, swietny  :Very Happy:  , choć wizja "mojego  pulpitu" jest nieco inna  :Smile: 

Ale cóż, o gustach się niedyskutuje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Robert W.

 *arsen wrote:*   

> A wygląda to tak:
> 
> screenshot 1
> 
> screenshot 2

 

A mógłbyś udostępnić jeszcze pliki konfiguracyjne roxa?

----------

## arsen

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   A wygląda to tak:
> 
> screenshot 1
> 
> screenshot 2 
> ...

 

to co widzisz na screenshocie to mój temat do roxa MAC zmieniony jest tam tylko folder. 

Jakbyś chciał to drugi temat z tym że bazujący na umicons masz tu UMI

----------

## endel

Mam pytanie odnosnie skryptu tv.sh w Twoim konfigu - fragment 

```
| grep -E "c2c4c7|c7c2af" | grep -v grot
```

 odpowiada jak sadze za zakres czytanej strony. Moglbys wytlumaczyc jak sie go definiuje? - nigdzie nie moge tego znalezc...  :Smile: 

BTW Fajny konfig, ale i tak wole fluxboxa  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

 *endel wrote:*   

> Mam pytanie odnosnie skryptu tv.sh w Twoim konfigu - fragment 
> 
> ```
> | grep -E "c2c4c7|c7c2af" | grep -v grot
> ```
> ...

 

To nie jest moje,  kiedyś podpatrzyłem to na #7thguard

jak pewnie zauważyłeś całe to wygląda:

```

wget -q -O - http://www.gazeta.pl/tv/  | grep -E "c2c4c7|c7c2af" | grep -v grot | html2text

```

czyli sciąga to stronę do pliku, następnie jest to przepuszczane przez grep, pierwszy to egrep, tu ci nie pomogę bo w wyrażenia regularne się w tym nie zagłębiałem, grep -v grot poprostu usuwa linie zawierające odnośniki, składnik jest tam grot.gif, to poprostu to wycina. html2text nie musze pisać co wykonuje  :Smile: 

----------

## endel

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Mam pytanie odnosnie skryptu tv.sh w Twoim konfigu - fragment 
> 
> ```
> | grep -E "c2c4c7|c7c2af" | grep -v grot
> ```
> ...

 

Przynajmniej wiem jak to sie nazywa - "wyrazenia reguralne"  :Wink: 

dzieki

----------

## keman

Arsenie, a jak w Twoim konfigu urxvt, przywrócić standardowe kolory MC  :Question: 

I w jaki sposb kopiuje i wklejam w urxvt (z Twoim konfigiem) zaznaczony text  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## pwe

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I w jaki sposb kopiuje i wklejam w urxvt (z Twoim konfigiem) zaznaczony text 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

wydaje mi sie że normalnie - tzn. zaznaczasz i wklejasz naciskaja dwa klawisze naraz. ja tak w urxvt, atermie i mrxvt robie, ale konfigu Arsena nie używałem wiec ...  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *keman wrote:*   

> Arsenie, a jak w Twoim konfigu urxvt, przywrócić standardowe kolory MC 
> 
> I w jaki sposb kopiuje i wklejam w urxvt (z Twoim konfigiem) zaznaczony text 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

tam mam w ogóle kolory pozmieniane, fragment:

```

!blue

Rxvt*color4:      #112037

!purple

Rxvt*color5:      #A020F0

!cyan

Rxvt*color6:      #5B5BC7

!white

Rxvt*color7:      #fefefe

!bright-black

Rxvt*color8:      #6a6a6a

```

czyli pozmieniałem odcienie kolorów, zmień kolory na takie z jakich korzysta mc (z góry piszę że nie wiem jakie są defaultowe)

A kopiuje się jak w każdym innym terminalu, zaznaczasz text trzymając lewy przycik myszy, przenosisz kursor na inny terminal lub okno i przyciskasz środkowy przycisk myszy i text się wkleja.

----------

## Gogiel

[OT]

Jak w fvwm-crystal zmienic defauldowy aterm, odpalany spod RMB?

Zmienialem w user-preferences/Variables

```
FindCommand DefaultTerminal aterm -tr -sh 60% -fg white -bg blue -ls +sb -sl 300
```

i dalej zwykly brzydki bialy aterm.

2. Jak ustawic przezroczystosc (ta prawdziwa z xorg) na stale? (Chcialbym miec zawsze przezroczystego aterma)

3. Czy istnieje jakis porzadny tutorial do fvwm? Chcialbym sobie przez dlugi weekend napisac dla zabawy wszystko od poczatku.

[/OT]

----------

## univac^

Hmm z tego co pamiętam to zmień to w plik Exec-cośtam (nie pamietam) i tam se dopisz z jakimi parametrami ma byc odpalany

po 2  :Smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o przerczoystosc to 

```
emerge xcompmgr ; emerge -f transset
```

 nie musze chyba wspominac ze musi byc wlaczane composite w X.

Nastepnie zpatchuj transseta tym patchem http://www3.sympatico.ca/davidee/gentoo/mypatches/transSet.c

potem wsparcie dla fvwm, sciagasz moduł http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Modules/FvwmTransset do /usr/lib/fvwm/ver/ i chmod +x na ten plik i w konfigu fvwm aby łądował ten moduł 

```
+ I Module FvwmTransset
```

 jeszce 

```
touch ~/.fvwm/trans.defaults
```

 i tam wpisujesz te okna ktore chcesz aby byly przerzoczyste np dla aterma 

```
WM_CLASS:XTerm:0.6
```

 nazwe okna mozna wyskorbac za pomoca modulu FvwmIdent badz xwininfo z linijki Class lub resource, chyba o niczym nie zapomniałem

po 3  :Smile: 

http://dobremiasto.net/~hoppke/too_much_to_learn/fvwm/index.html

www.fvwmwiki.org/cgi/moin.cgi/Tutorials

www.fvwmwiki.org

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162177

http://fvwm.lair.be

----------

## keman

Arsen, jedno pytanie, czy napisanie configu do FVWM zajeło Ci dużo czasu  :Question: 

I czy pisałeś go od A do Z, czy może tworzyłeś go na bazie jakiegoś innego  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## arsen

Piszę go i udoskonalam koło roku, z tym że teraz jak zrobie coś raz na tydzień przez kilka minut to wystarcza.

Na samym początku to po kilka godzinek przez ładnych pare dni mi to zajeło. Nie robiłem tego z jakiegoś innego konfiga, konfig powstał od zera z tym że lubiałem pewne rzeczy podpatrzeć od ikaro, taviso, i harnira.

----------

## keman

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Piszę go i udoskonalam koło roku, z tym że teraz jak zrobie coś raz na tydzień przez kilka minut to wystarcza.
> 
> Na samym początku to po kilka godzinek przez ładnych pare dni mi to zajeło. Nie robiłem tego z jakiegoś innego konfiga, konfig powstał od zera z tym że lubiałem pewne rzeczy podpatrzeć od ikaro, taviso, i harnira.

 

Bo ja własnie, nie bardzo wiem od czego zacząć, jak sie za to zabrać  :Smile: 

Może polecisz coś na początek, coś od czego zacząć  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

napisał ci univac^ kilka postów wyżej, tzn. podał linki, ja dodam tylko garść manuali systemowych do fvwm.

----------

## keman

No ok, a skąd bierzesz np. te grafiki dekoracji menu, co masz w .fvwm/images/panels , bo nie sądze, zebyś ją tworzył samodzielnie  :Smile: 

I to samo  z dekoracją okien.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## arsen

pixmap nie zrobiłem, wykorzystałem istniejące już, dekoracje okien, pixmapy itd. itd. wszystko biorę skąd tylko się da, nie ważne czy dla gnome, kde itd. wszystko idzie przerobić pod siebie. Np. 10 minut zabawy z gimpem na tych pixmapach i mam już ciemny pulpit:

dark

wszystko w fvwm musisz sobie na początku w głowie poukładać. Pomysły realizujesz już sam klęczać nad manami itd.

nie jest to dla każdego  :Smile: , ale jak jesteś cierpliwy to do dzieła  :Smile: 

i druga sprawa, tu o nie sam wygląd chodzi, fvwm potrafi być niesamowicie funkcjonalny jak się go dobrze skonfiguruje.

----------

## univac^

IMHO FVWM jest najbardziej konfigurowalny wm jaki chyba powstał, da sie zrobic praktycznie wszytsko, nie mówie o jakis ikonkach na pulpicie czy cyzms podobnym. Osobiście nie mogl bym usiedziec na jakims innym wm niz FVWM, probowalem chyba wszytskiego ale po max 3 dniach wracałem  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> IMHO FVWM jest najbardziej konfigurowalny wm jaki chyba powstał, da sie zrobic praktycznie wszytsko, nie mówie o jakis ikonkach na pulpicie czy cyzms podobnym. Osobiście nie mogl bym usiedziec na jakims innym wm niz FVWM, probowalem chyba wszytskiego ale po max 3 dniach wracałem 

 

zgadza się  :Smile: , nie ma drugiego wm-a co pozwał by mi spełniać moje czasem chore pomysły  :Smile: , może i w sumie dlatego że jest bardzo złożony jest tak nieprzystępny dla początkujących, no ale coś za coś  :Smile: 

----------

## kranked

Archeologia  :Very Happy: 

Ma ktoś z was ściągniety cały ten config fvwm tak jak był do ściągniecia ze stronki arsen'a?? Bo link nie działa, a chciałbym  się pobawić fvwm  :Wink: 

----------

## jgr

I dziwić się, że zainteresowanie dokumentacją zawartą w systemie ginie.. a zamiast to  uczymy się kopiować. 

A man fvwm to nie łaska ? Bądź co bądź, dokumentacja dostarczona do fvwm jest wręcz wyśmienita. 

Już nie wspomnę, o np. 

http://chwombat.net/fvwm-themes.shtml

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/

http://www.dobremiasto.net/~hoppke/too_much_to_learn/fvwm/index.html

http://fvwm.lair.be/

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html

http://www.google.pl -> fvwm-crystal

----------

## kranked

No to żeś mnie pojechał  :Laughing: 

Jak by mi zależało na zrobieniu sobie configa od podstaw to sięgnął bym do mana i różnych stron o fvwm, ale po to arsen udostepnił swój config żeby inni mogli się na nim opierać i z niego korzystać. Ale nie bo najlepiej od razu odesłać do mana. Tyle co napisałeś to sam wiem  :Wink: 

Ale spoko dzięki za 'dobrą' radę  :Laughing: 

----------

## jgr

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Jak by mi zależało na zrobieniu sobie configa od podstaw to sięgnął bym do mana..

 

I to nam daje Polska - wybór. Cóż, ja posiadam krytyczne nastawienie do ludzi którzy kopiują.

----------

## kranked

No i o to chodzi - mamy wybór.   :Wink: 

Wiesz nie zawsze jest czas/ochota/umiejętności na robienie czegoś od podstaw, a na dodatek zrobienie jakiegoś fajnego configa do fvwm pochłania zapewne mnóstwo czasu, a czasami dobrze jak jest coś gotowe i mieć jakąś porządną podstawę. W zasadzie opieramy się na idei open source gdzie kopiowanie/wykorzystywanie ( oczywiście w dobrych znaczeniach ) jest normą.

BTW config już ściągnąłem potestowałem, spodobał mi się, ale chyba jednak zostanę przy fluxboksie  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Archeologia  

 zgadza sie  :Wink: 

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Ma ktoś z was ściągniety cały ten config fvwm tak jak był do ściągniecia ze stronki arsen'a?? Bo link nie działa, a chciałbym  się pobawić fvwm 

 prosze:

http://vivid.dat.pl/fvwm/fvwm-arsen-200405.tar.gz

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kranked

Co prawda config już ściągnąłem, ale dzięki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vanbastek

Co prawda nie jestem użytkownikiem Gentoo, ale zapytam. Pobrałem config arsena, zrobiłem co trzeba i działa, tylko nie wyświetla poprawnie polskich znaków w menu i na belkach tytułowych. Nie wiem jak to ugryźć. Mam Fedore 3.

----------

## _troll_

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

> Co prawda nie jestem użytkownikiem Gentoo, ale zapytam. Pobrałem config arsena, zrobiłem co trzeba i działa, tylko nie wyświetla poprawnie polskich znaków w menu i na belkach tytułowych. Nie wiem jak to ugryźć. Mam Fedore 3.

 Podejrzewalbym brak czcionek.... sprawdz jakiej to czcionki uzywa arsen w configu i sprobuj zainstalowac / zmienic na inna (jesli nie mozesz jej zdobyc, czy zainstalowac).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## univac^

Zmień czcionkę w configu.

----------

## vanbastek

arsen uzył czcionki Bitstream Vera Sans. Szukałem takiej yumem i wyświetlił mi że mam zainstalowaną. Próbowałem zmienic w configu czcionkę, ale mało tego że dalej były krzaki zamiast polskich znaków, to jeszcze grafiki w menu zaczeły się kaszanić: (

----------

## vanbastek

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o przerczoystosc to 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pare pytanek:

 *Quote:*   

> xcompmgr is a sample compositing manager for X servers supporting the XFIXES, DAMAGE, and COMPOSITE extensions.  It enables basic eye-candy effects.

  Dobrze wiem co to jest, ale nie wiem jak tego użyć w konspekcie ustawiania przezroczystości  :Rolling Eyes: 

'Zpatchuj transseta' tzn. co, mam uzyć patch -p > transSet.c czy podmienić pliki po prostu?

Jak to pierwsze to przez dłuższa chwilę nic sie nie działo to dałem CTRL+C. Podmieniłem pliki, dałem make i kupa.

```

nrg transset # make

cc  `pkg-config --cflags xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -c transSet.c

cc  `pkg-config --cflags xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -c dsimple.c

cc  -o transset transSet.o dsimple.o `pkg-config --libs xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -lm

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../crt1.o(.text+0x18): In function `_start':

: undefined reference to `main'

dsimple.o(.text+0xfd): In function `Get_Display_Name':

: undefined reference to `usage'

dsimple.o(.text+0x1dc): In function `Open_Display':

: undefined reference to `usage'

dsimple.o(.text+0x49d): In function `Select_Window_Args':

: undefined reference to `usage'

dsimple.o(.text+0x52a): In function `Select_Window_Args':

: undefined reference to `usage'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [transset] Błąd 1
```

Nie wiem jak to ugryźć  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arsen

Nie musisz już patchować transseta ani podmieniać pliku w C, transset od jakiejś już wersji umożliwia rególowanie przezroczystości z lini komend więc nie trzeba tego wymuszczać w kodzie, więc ten punkt możesz śmiało pominąć.

----------

## vanbastek

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Nie musisz już patchować transseta ani podmieniać pliku w C, transset od jakiejś już wersji umożliwia rególowanie przezroczystości z lini komend więc nie trzeba tego wymuszczać w kodzie, więc ten punkt możesz śmiało pominąć.

 

Dzięki, zemergowałem transseta normalnie.

Dodałem moduł fo fvwma, zrestartowałem go, ale narożniki w docku dalej nie są przezroczyste, Pager też nie. Może trzeba całe X zrestartować, ale teraz nie mogę bo psi się kompiluje.

Mam jeszcze problem z czcionką, tak jak napisałem kilka postów wyżej, nie ma polskich znaków.

----------

## arsen

Bo ta czcionka nie ma polskich znaków, ja poprostu albo starałem się omijać pl znaki albo nazywać wszystko anglojęzycznie.

----------

## vanbastek

Aha, to ja sobie wynajdę inną czcionkę.

Tylko przezroczystosci dalej nie ma (zrestartowałem X).

----------

## arsen

a masz odpalone wcześniej xcompmgr ?

----------

## vanbastek

Jak odpalam to wychodzi: 

```
No composite extension
```

----------

## arsen

Zapytam inaczej, masz kartę ATI czy nvidia ?, jeśli ATI lub inna niż nvidia to możesz sobie darować bo efektu nie uzyskasz (chociaż w przypadku ATI już jest coraz lepiej) a w ogóle polecam moje stare howto, trochę mało aktualne ze względu na to że xorg suport compozite ma już w standardzie. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-213246-start-0.htmlLast edited by arsen on Thu Sep 08, 2005 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vanbastek

3dfx Voodoo3 2000

Dodałem odpowiednie wpisy w xorg.conf, działa ale strasznie muli kompa (P2 350).

Dam sobie z tym spokój.

----------

## arsen

na voodoo nie masz szans na dobre działanie, całość obliczeń jest zrzucana na główny CPU zamiast na CPU karty graficznej.

----------

## vanbastek

 *arsen wrote:*   

> na voodoo nie masz szans na dobre działanie, całość obliczeń jest zrzucana na główny CPU zamiast na CPU karty graficznej.

 

Nie z moim sprzętem takie zaawy  :Sad: 

Ale tak też jest ładnie: screen

Troszkę poprzerabiałem Twój config  :Wink: 

----------

